# thinking of doing few festivals michigan and florida,



## wiron (Jan 27, 2015)

ok im new here currently building a rf 250 gal smoker, wondering whats the route health dept, food handler permit, setting up trailer, equment ect,


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2015)

wiron said:


> ok im new here currently building a rf 250 gal smoker, wondering whats the route health dept, food handler permit, setting up trailer, equment ect,


Contact your local health inspector and ask questions. The local inspector here is a great guy and happy to help.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

